# Alaba al Real per 12 mln di euro a stagione.



## admin (19 Gennaio 2021)

Marca: dall'estate Alaba sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real Madrid. Arriva a zero. Contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca: dall'estate Alaba sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real Madrid. Arriva a zero. Contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Giocatore fantastico, niente da dire. Si sapeva volesse cambiare aria da tempo. 12 milioni sono tanti ma in fondo li vale pure.

Ho idea che il Bayern lo sostituirà con Upamecano del Lipsia.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (19 Gennaio 2021)

Non è il primo che il Bayern perde a zero o a molto poco, e non mi sembra si facciano grossi problemi. Quando c'è un bilancio sano, un'idea di gioco, un chiaro obiettivo di quello che si vuole da un giocatore... i ragazzi si trovano.


----------



## el_gaucho (19 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Non è il primo che il Bayern perde a zero o a molto poco, e non mi sembra si facciano grossi problemi. Quando c'è un bilancio sano, un'idea di gioco, un chiaro obiettivo di quello che si vuole da un giocatore... i ragazzi si trovano.



.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Non è il primo che il Bayern perde a zero o a molto poco, e non mi sembra si facciano grossi problemi. Quando c'è un bilancio sano, un'idea di gioco, un chiaro obiettivo di quello che si vuole da un giocatore... i ragazzi si trovano.



Pienamente d'accordo.

Però da fastidio quando un giocatore lo cresci, lo fai diventare qualcuno, e poi questo se ne va sputandoti quasi in faccia, senza nulla in cambio, è una cosa immorale ed eticamente deplorevole.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> Però da fastidio quando un giocatore lo cresci, lo fai diventare qualcuno, e poi questo se ne va sputandoti quasi in faccia, senza nulla in cambio, è una cosa immorale ed eticamente deplorevole.



non concordo, è stato al Bayern oltre 10 anni, il suo "investimento" il Bayern se lo è ripagato profumatamente. Penso sia giusto che decida di fare una nuova esperienza e che venga liberato a zero. Diverso discorso per Donnarumma invece che ha solo 21 anni.


----------



## medjai (19 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Pienamente d'accordo.
> 
> Però da fastidio quando un giocatore lo cresci, lo fai diventare qualcuno, e poi questo se ne va sputandoti quasi in faccia, senza nulla in cambio, è una cosa immorale ed eticamente deplorevole.



Allora il Bayern può finalmente provare quello che per anni ha dovuto provare il Dortmund.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non concordo, è stato al Bayern oltre 10 anni, il suo "investimento" il Bayern se lo è ripagato profumatamente. Penso sia giusto che decida di fare una nuova esperienza e che venga liberato a zero. Diverso discorso per Donnarumma invece che ha solo 21 anni.


Beh Donnarumma, sarebbe ancora più grave certo.

Ma mi sfugge sempre questo " ripagato" non gli ha mica fatto un favore ,non ha mica ha giocato gratis, anzi si e fatto lautamente pagare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Non è il primo che il Bayern perde a zero o a molto poco, e non mi sembra si facciano grossi problemi. Quando c'è un bilancio sano, un'idea di gioco, un chiaro obiettivo di quello che si vuole da un giocatore... i ragazzi si trovano.



C'è anche da dire che il Bayern, nel mercato nazionale, ha spesso il "via libera" delle avversarie a prezzi ribassati.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Gennaio 2021)

medjai ha scritto:


> Allora il Bayern può finalmente provare quello che per anni ha dovuto provare il Dortmund.



Questo si, ma l'errore da qualche parte sta.

È comunque dare a un giocatore 12 mln d'ingaggio è qualcosa che non sta ne in terra in cielo siamo completamente fuori dalla realtà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh Donnarumma, sarebbe ancora più grave certo.
> 
> Ma mi sfugge sempre questo " ripagato" non gli ha mica fatto un favore ,non ha mica ha giocato gratis, anzi si e fatto lautamente pagare.



bè ma tutti prendiamo uno stipendio che vuol dire. Viviamo in un mondo libero non capisco perchè vedete come "vergognoso" quando un calciatore si libera a zero. Per giunta, un giocatore che ha dato tantissimo al Bayern per 10 anni e il cui cartellino è a bilancio a zero. Stesso discorso di Ramos, Messi o tanti altri che sono lì da tanto. Insomma magari voleva cambiare aria o il Bayern non voleva dargli 12 milioni (per me giustamente perchè è forte ma sono tantissimi). Se non si raggiunge una accordo ci si saluta


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca: dall'estate Alaba sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real Madrid. Arriva a zero. Contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Onestamente pensavo volesse andare al PSG...vabbé ci sta che uno come lui voglia provare il fascino del Real..


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Gennaio 2021)

Marcelo si libera a zero se non ricordo male,facciamoci un pensierino,come vice Theo,con la Champions del prossimo anno servono certi profili,sempre che non chieda la luna.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Marcelo si libera a zero se non ricordo male,facciamoci un pensierino,come vice Theo,con la Champions del prossimo anno servono certi profili,sempre che non chieda la luna.



sarà facile che ti chieda 2 milioni per fare il 'vice-theo' ....


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Gennaio 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> sarà facile che ti chieda 2 milioni per fare il 'vice-theo' ....



Chi ha parlato di 2 mln?Ma 5 penso glieli possiamo dare e non sarebbe mai una riserva a tutti gli effetti,farebbe molte partite.


----------



## sacchino (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marca: dall'estate Alaba sarà un nuovo giocatore del Real Madrid. Arriva a zero. Contratto da 12 mln di euro netti a stagione.



Non era meglio se si tenevano Theo?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non era meglio se si tenevano Theo?



Ormai Alaba è un centrale da parecchio tempo, non fa più il terzino.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di 2 mln?Ma 5 penso glieli possiamo dare e non sarebbe mai una riserva a tutti gli effetti,farebbe molte partite.



E tu vorresti dare 5 milioni a Marcelo quando Theo e Kessié ne prendono a malapena 2?
Mah,spesso mi chiedo se viviamo nello stesso mondo. 

Comunque Alaba al Bayern mi sa che prendeva già 10 o 12 milioni, semplicemente voleva una nuova esperienza. Il Bayern lo avrebbe rinnovato tranquillamente a quelle cifre e forse anche di più. 

Io ero convinto andasse al City però.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Gennaio 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Chi ha parlato di 2 mln?Ma 5 penso glieli possiamo dare e non sarebbe mai una riserva a tutti gli effetti,farebbe molte partite.



Riserva Marcelo, mi sa che sogni.

La prima volta che lo metti in panchina in una partita importante il giorno dopo è in sede a rescindere il contratto...

MARCELO ragazzi, 4 Champions vinte...


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Gennaio 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> E tu vorresti dare 5 milioni a Marcelo quando Theo e Kessié ne prendono a malapena 2?
> Mah,spesso mi chiedo se viviamo nello stesso mondo.
> 
> Comunque Alaba al Bayern mi sa che prendeva già 10 o 12 milioni, semplicemente voleva una nuova esperienza. Il Bayern lo avrebbe rinnovato tranquillamente a quelle cifre e forse anche di più.
> ...



Alla fine di questa stagione i 2 mln a Theo e Kessie saranno un ricordo lontano,e ribadisco,in Champions avremo bisogno di profili come Marcelo e credo che se il giocatore vuole rimettersi in gioco per un paio di stagioni non schiferebbe una nostra offerta sui 5 mln.


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Riserva Marcelo, mi sa che sogni.
> 
> La prima volta che lo metti in panchina in una partita importante il giorno dopo è in sede a rescindere il contratto...
> 
> MARCELO ragazzi, 4 Champions vinte...



Ma infatti non lo reputo una riserva,ma uno che ha bisogno di rilanciarsi dopo 2 stagioni opache e verrebbe a dividersi le partite con Theo.


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Gennaio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Non era meglio se si tenevano Theo?


Anche perché Hernandez in questo momento e superiore ad Alaba oltre che più giovane.

Il Real è una delle società molto attratta dalla nomea, un po come il PSG.

Magari quello buono c'è l'hanno in casa e non si accorgono.

Stiamo attenti con Kalulu di non commettere lo stesso errore.


----------

